# notify-osd



## Anonymous (Apr 24, 2014)

notify-osd failes to compile with following error under FreeBSD-9.2:


```
/usr/local/bin/ld: test_modules-gaussian-blur.o: undefined reference to symbol 'exp@@FBSD_1.0'
//lib/libm.so.5: error adding symbols: DSO missing from command line
collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status
```


----------



## trh411 (Apr 24, 2014)

I get the same error attempting to build deskutils/notify-osd. I suggest you open a PR.


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 24, 2014)

There is a patch, it works for me:

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=188940


----------

